# SONY ALPHA NEX-7



## bobbyknight (Oct 15, 2011)

Can someone who has a great knowledge in photography give their opinions  about this upcoming new model of Sony? What are the pros and cons? Can  this mirrorless camera compete with DSLR's like say Canon 60D or Nikon  D7000? :mrgreen:
Thanks


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2011)

*thread locked*
Please do not repost the same thread in multiple subsections of the forum; once is enough.


----------

